# أهمية قيامة السيد المسيح



## النهيسى (27 مايو 2011)

*أهمية قيامة السيد المسيح
*​*
**ابونا كاراس المحرقى*​

​ 


*
أنَّ لعيد القيامة مكانة عظيمة عند كل المسيحيين، فالكنائس تحتفل به  احتفالاً عظيماً، لأنَّ المسيح بقيامته قد سحق رأس الحية القديمة المدعوة  إبليس، 

وحطَّم متاريس الجحيم، وانتصر على الهاوية ناقضاً أوجاع الموت، فلم يعد  للموت شوكة ولا للهاوية غَلَبة (1كو55:15) لقد نزل المسيح إلى الجحيم، فحجب  الموت 

وجهه عنه! وتسمّرتْ قدماه فلم يقدر أن يقترب منه! رقد بين الأموات فأيقظ  برقاده الراقدين، وعَلَتْ بين سكان القبور أصوات التمجيد، إنَّها ساعات  قضاها في الجحيم، 

عقد خلالها اجتماع الحيّ مع القديسين الراقدين على الرجاء، وكلَّمهم بكلام  الحياة. وهكذا تكلَّمت الأبدية، والدهور ترنَّمت، فالقدوس قد قام لكي  يُفرّح الخطاة التائبين، 

ويُرشد التلاميذ ويضع لهم خطة التبشير، فلابد أن يصل اسمه لكل إنسان،  وتنتشر تعاليمه السامية في كل مكان، ويعرف القش الضعيف أنَّه لا يقدر أن  يقف أمام اللهيب.

قيامة المسيح هى أساس ديانتنا، فإذا تزعزع الأساس سقط بناء الكنيسة الشامخ  الذى أسسه ابن الله، ألم يقل مُعلمنا بولس الرسول: " وَإِنْ لَمْ يَكُنِ  الْمَسِيحُ قَدْ قَامَ 

فَبَاطِلَةٌ كِرَازَتُنَا وَبَاطِلٌ أَيْضاً إِيمَانُكُمْ ؟! "  (1كو14:15).لكى تنتشر المسيحية كان ولابد من تلاميذ يكـرزون إذ " كَيْفَ  يُؤْمِنونَ بِمَنْ لَمْ يَسْمَعُوا بِهِ؟ وَكَيْفَ يَسْمَعُونَ بِلاَ  كَارِزٍ؟" (رو14:10)، 
*
*وهل يُعقَل أن يبشر التلاميذ بحقيقة وهمية؟! وما الداعي لأن يشهدوا لإنسان خدعهم، وقال: إنَّه سيقوم ولم يقم؟! نستطيع أن نقول: **إنَّ قيامة المسيح كانت الشرارة 

التى ألهبتْ قلوب التلاميذ فكرزوا في كل مكان بالإنجيل، وأشعلتْ نار  الإيمان في قلوب السامعين، يهود كانوا أم وثنيين! فمن كان يظن أنَّ اثني  عشر رجلاً بسطاء يمكنهم 

أن يقفوا أمام ملوك وأباطرة ويُحاوروا علماء وفلاسفة.. ولكن بقوة القيامة  استطاع الجهلاء أن يخزوا الحكماء! والضعفاء أن يغلبوا الأقوياء!لولا  القيامة لأصبح الصليب هزيمة

 ومأساة دموية، والمسيحية خرافة، والعهد الجديد أُسطورة، وأضحى ملايين الأحياء والأموات ضحايا مهزلة مُروّعة.. *

*فقيامة المسيح هى حلقة من سلسلة طويلة تشمل عدة حوادث ألا وهى:
*

*التجسد، الصلب، الفداء، القيامة، الصعود، وكل حلقة مفقودة تفقـد السلسة ترابطها ، وتجعل الفداء مستحيلاً!
*

*لقد وعظ المسيح وقد استطاع ببلاغته  وسمو تعاليمه، أن يجذب وراءه جموع غفيرة، وهكذا صار للراعي قطيع كبير، ولكن  لولا قيامته لأصبحت تعاليمه نسياً منسياً،

 فالقيامة هى التى حفظتْ تعاليم المسيح وأعطتها قوة، وجعلتْ لمبادئه قيمة ولأفكاره معنى..

ونحن لا نُنكر أنَّ فلاسفة وعلماء كثيرين.. قد قاموا بأعمال عظيمة خلَّدَتْ  أسمائهم في كتب التاريخ، ولكنَّهم في النهاية انهال عليهم التراب، وتواروا  في ظلام القبور، 

ولم يستطع أحد منهم أن يقوم ليرى شيئاً من مجده.. إلاَّ ابن الإنسان، فهو  المعلم الوحيد الذى قام ورأى تعاليمه يُنادَى بها في كل مكان! لأنَّ مركز  تعاليمه هو الله، 

فكل ما بشَّر به وما فعله كان باسم الله، حتى موته على الصليب كان إظهاراً  لمحبة الله.والآن نحن نفخر بأنَّ ديانتنا السامية، لم يؤسسها معلَّم بشريَّ  وفقاً لمذهب 

دنيويَّ... بل أسسها ابن الله، لا على قوة المنطق، أو بهاء الفلسفة... بل على قوة المعجزة، والقيامة معجزة المعجزات! **مَن كان يظن أنَّ الملائكة تأتي في يوم ما إلى قبرٍ؟! 
*

*أليست القبور كانت في نظر اليهود من  الأماكن النجسة التي لا يرقد فيها سوى الموتى، ولا يسكنها إلاَّ المُصابون  بالبرص أو من بهم أرواح شريرة ؟! أليس كل من يلمس

 القبور كان يصير بحسب الشريعة نجِساً، ويُنجّس كل من يلمسه وهو لذلك يحتاج أن يتطهير.. ؟! فما الذي قد حدث؟!لا تتعجبوا! **فكل مكان يحل فيه مسيحنا القدوس، 

هو أشبه بسماء تشتهي الملائكة أن تسكن فيه، فدخول المسيح إلى القبر قد نزع  عنه نجاسته، وحوّله إلى موضع بركة، يشتهي المؤمنون في كل العالم أن يلتقوا 

فيه ويتمتعوا ببركات الحيّ الذي رقد فيه، ثم قام منتصراً على الموت، ناقضاً  أوجاعه، وهادماً سلطانه..قيامة المسيح هى بُشرَى بأنَّ قيامة الأجساد هى  حقيقة مؤكدة،

 فالمسيح هو " باكورة الراقدين " (1كو20:15)، إذن كل الذين آمنوا بالمسيح  القائم من بين الأموات، حتماً سيقومون منتصرين، هازئين بالموت، محتقرين  الهاوية!

لكنَّ المسيح قبل أن يقوم تألم في المذود الحقير، وعيشة الفقراء، والتبشير  المرهق.. تألم من رفض اليهود رسالته، وخيانة يهوذا له، وهروب التلاميذ ساعة  التجربة.. 

فهل لنا أن نقول: إنَّ حياته كانت رحلة مع الآلام! وقد أباد الألم سطور  الفرح من كتاب حياته! ولكن بعد أن صُلب واكتستْ سماء الجلجثة بظلمة حالكة،  وتخضّبتْ أرضها بدماء ا

لمُخلّص الطاهرة.. بعد أن صار في نظر أعدائه، بقايا إنسان وبقايا مُعلّم  وصُلبتْ دعوته ونُزف دمه كما نُزفتْ كلماته، ولم يبقَ منه إلاَّ جسد مُهشم  مُعلّق بمسامير حادة...

 انبثق النور من قبره! ليُضيء على الجالسينَ في الظلمة! وما هذا إلاَّ  إعلان: إنَّه لا قيامة إلاَّ بعد آلام! وهل نُنكر أنَّ القيام من الفشل لا  يتحقق إلاَّ بعد كفاح؟ وهكذا القيام 

من الخطية يستلزم جهاد التوبة، والتغلّب على الكراهية يسبقه عذاب الغفران  للمخطئين، والانتصار على الذات يتطلّب مقاومتها وعدم الاستجابة  لرغباتها..والحق إنَّ قيامة

 السيد المسيح تدفعنا إلى العيش بسلوك جديد، وكل الذين ماتوا عن شهوات  العالم وقاموا مع المسيح يجب عليهم أن يطلبوا " مَا فَوْقُ حَيْثُ  الْمَسِيحُ جَالِسٌ عَنْ يَمِينِ اللهِ " (كو1:3- 4).*

*أتتذكرون قصة القيامة ؟ أتعرفون ما قد حدث ؟ **لقد حدثتْ زلزلة عظيمة، ونزل ملاك الرب من السماء، لكي يُدحرج الحجر عن باب القبر، وهكذا تُزلزِلُ القيامة كياننا الداخليّ 

وتهدم إنساننا القديم، وتُقدّم لنا خلال مياه المعموديّة الإنسان الجديد،  كما أنَّ الملائكة تنزل إلينا لكي تُدحرج الحجر الذي أغلق باب قلوبنا،  فنلتقي معهم في شركة حُب 

من خلال المسيح القائم من الأموات. فلنفرح أيها الأحباء لأنَّ قيامة المسيح  جدَّدتْ طبيعتنا وهذا التجديد يقابله تجديداً آخرَ في الطبيعة، فالطبيعة  التى راودها الحزن والنُعاس 

على صلب خالقها، حتى إنَّ الشمس أظلمتْ، والقمر لم يُعطِ ضوءه، والصخور  تشققت.. الآن في عيد القيامة تبتهج بنُصرة خالقها على الموت، فتتفتح زهورها  وتملأ الجو بعبير رائحتها..!
*

*إنَّ القيامة هى تجديد، وكل تجديد

في قلب المؤمن هـو حقاً قيامة.*​
​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (27 مايو 2011)

*موضوع رائع 

ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## salimhadadd (27 مايو 2011)

فلنفرح أيها الأحباء لأنَّ قيامة المسيح جدَّدتْ طبيعتنا وهذا التجديد يقابله تجديداً آخرَ في الطبيعة، فالطبيعة التى راودها الحزن والنُعاس 

على صلب خالقها، حتى إنَّ الشمس أظلمتْ، والقمر لم يُعطِ ضوءه، والصخور تشققت.. الآن في عيد القيامة تبتهج بنُصرة خالقها على الموت، فتتفتح زهورها وتملأ الجو بعبير رائحتها..!


إنَّ القيامة هى تجديد، وكل تجديد

في قلب المؤمن هـو حقاً قيامة.


موضوع رائع الرب يبارك تعب محبتك ,,
نعم القيامة هي الحياة والتجديد والنصر ,
اذ لولا القيامة لما كان هناك حياة ابدية,
مبارك انت من الرب وتحياتي لك ,,


----------



## النهيسى (27 مايو 2011)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *موضوع رائع
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


شكرا جداااا
ربنا يبارك مرورك الرائع​


----------



## النهيسى (27 مايو 2011)

salimhadadd قال:


> فلنفرح أيها الأحباء لأنَّ قيامة المسيح جدَّدتْ طبيعتنا وهذا التجديد يقابله تجديداً آخرَ في الطبيعة، فالطبيعة التى راودها الحزن والنُعاس
> 
> على صلب خالقها، حتى إنَّ الشمس أظلمتْ، والقمر لم يُعطِ ضوءه، والصخور تشققت.. الآن في عيد القيامة تبتهج بنُصرة خالقها على الموت، فتتفتح زهورها وتملأ الجو بعبير رائحتها..!
> 
> ...


مرور جميل وتعليق راائع
الرب يسوع معاكم يا غااالى


----------



## kalimooo (27 مايو 2011)

بالقيامة انصر الر وغلب الموت

وبالتالي لم يعد هناك موت بل انتقال

شكرا عزيزي

يسوع يباركك


----------

